
Ask HN: Simple cluster self-healing system? - 7532yahoogmail
I&#x27;m looking for a Linux based solution that, like the simplest uses of kubernetes, can run, monitor to insure N copies of task is running somewhere on a specified cluster on reachable hosts. I&#x27;m getting to kubernetes, but need something simpler first.
======
ablekh
I would recommend you to consider the following "simpler-than-Kubernetes"
containerized workload orchestrators: Swarm
([https://github.com/docker/swarm](https://github.com/docker/swarm)) and
somewhat more complex Nomad
([https://github.com/hashicorp/nomad](https://github.com/hashicorp/nomad)).
Perhaps, even simpler orchestrators exist. If you're OK with having some
vendor lock-in, you could also consider Amazon Elastic Container Service (ECS)
or AWS Fargate or Azure Container Instances (ACI).

~~~
7532yahoogmail
Thank you for suggestions

~~~
ablekh
You're welcome. Happy to help.

------
hitsurume
If you're planning to run your own cluster, throw out the word simple. If you
want simple, pay GCP or AWS for their solutions.

~~~
7532yahoogmail
No, that's a simple throw away response

------
7532yahoogmail
To further clarify all I need is a system to:

\- ask for task heartbeat

\- make sure nodes in cluster pingable

\- run N copies of task on reachable hosts

That's it.

